# What are some life hacks for a medical student?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Practise Old test:

The more you practise the better it is going to be for you. Thus, make sure to practise old tests more and more. That's because teachers often repeat old questions and that can help you secure decent marks in the examination. The question might get flipped in a different manner but its meaning remains the same. It will be best to practise more so that you could solve tricky old questions too. If you are from St. Vincent and the Grenadines Medical College, check for old question copies and download it for regular practise.

Understand the Concepts:

Do not learn your notes. No matter what you study in life, it is never useful if you just learn the notes without understanding the concept behind it. Always focus more on it's basics and the reason behind the topic. Be it anatomy or pharmacology, do not just gulp in words. Once you start understanding the science behind these topics, there are for sure chances of good learning in long term.


----------

